
How to Help Someone with Postnatal Depression - mummyitsok
http://mummyitsok.com/2016/03/19/how-to-help-someone-with-postnatal-depression/
======
teslabox
Most cases of postnatal depression can also be helped with Progesterone USP
supplementation. Pregnancy is a time of very high progesterone production, and
when levels of this steroid crash to "almost nothing", nothing works like it
should.

Progesterone helps the brains of both men & women. The first time I took it, I
found it to be an incredible memory enhancer.

Birth control uses fake-progesterone, disrupts the body's hormone cycle, and
should be avoided [1].

[1]
[http://swindledandpimped.org/womens_health_a_modern_tragedy/](http://swindledandpimped.org/womens_health_a_modern_tragedy/)

